# DSL tweak "xp"



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Something I picked up from a dsl guru on a broadband forum:Start, control panel, networking and select lan connection by right clicking it. Select properties, configure and advanced tab. In the scroll menu click on "link speed and duplex" From the small drop down mune to the right change the setting to 1oombps/full duplex. It deffinitly increased the speed on my page loads, maybe yours as well..

ttfn


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I take it that tweak would be for people with Ethernet Modems? and not USB ADSL Modem users? My modem does not use my NIC at all, so I'm guessing the tweak wouldn't help much. 
As it happens, I already have my setting on 100mbps anyway.
But I'm sure the ADSL Ethernet Modem users will find the tweak helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't quite understand what you mean by usb ethernet modem.. the modem i have is ethernet modem connected to a d-link router and then to a nic. No usb here.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Sorry if I was a little confusing. There are two types of DSL modems, ones that use a USB Port, and ones that use Ethernet. I think your tweak only applies to the Ethernet DSL users, as if you have a USB DSL Modem, it does not use the NIC.

Ohh I just realised. I added the word USB in the first sentence by accident. Sorry. I'll edit it now.:S


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats ok altreideS, here in canada we don't shoot people for that....lol


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Lol Thanks for pointing out the error though, I could have confused a great deal of people.


----------



## dwaynea515 (Sep 9, 2001)

Thanks for the tip, You are right it helped make my page loading a lot faster


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

:up:


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi motherboard:

Do you have any DSL tweaks for Windows ME? And which broadband forum do you view? Thanks...


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi gojo : I have not used me so therefore i can't offer any advice although i do have the cd (maybe another hard drive).here is the forum i frequent for broadband so perhaps doing a search will turn up something.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Here is something you can start with gojo.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

motherboard:

OK, thanks for the links.


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You're welcome, and just for the sake of checking are you able to change the setting i noted above for the network adapter ?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

No, I wasn't able to change the settings for the network adapter.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Hi AtreideS,
With the DSL USB modem, the NIC is in the modem and would be listed just as a rugular nic is in network panel.
I find that any O/S newer the Win 98 usually works fine and tweaks don't help all that much unless you have had a different connection type or changed some settings. There are some great tweaks at "speedguide.net"


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Thanks for the information, I had just assumed that USB ADSL Modems didn't bother with NIC at all. But thankyou for setting me straight.
As for speedguide.net, couldn't live without it.
Thanks.


----------

